# How Much Stans



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

How much Stans do you use for new tires? I just put an Ikon 2.2 29er on and am wondering how much I should start with.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

For such a meaty tire I would suggest 1,5-2 scoops


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I've always used 30 grams (30ml ish) in my tyres. Always been enough for me even when i stupidly ran Furious Fred's.


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

what kind of terrain do you ride? around here we have puncture vine everywhere and that will burn through stans pretty quick. if you don't have any debris that will puncture tires easily, 1 scoop should be fine. 
I'm not familiar with the Ikon either. how porous is the sidewall on those? my 29x2.25 racing ralphs took 2.5 scoops since they were so porous and my trails being covered in goatheads. I also have to add 1 scoop per month-ish


----------



## mucky (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a Rocket Ron and a Maxxis Aspen and had to use 3oz in each tire. And I weighed the fluid. I'm not sure how much fluid I had sloshing around. I may have been able to use less.

3oz. = 130g
2.5oz. = 110g

Kind of a lot if you ask me. Still better than using a tube


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

From my experience, I'd say 2 cups. That's what I put in my Specialized 2.2 and 2.3 tires (26", though, but they're bigger than most same-size tires).


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

2 Cups?


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

nov0798 said:


> 2 Cups?


He likely means two Stan's cups (scoops) that come with the bottle. Not two 8oz kitchen cups


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ahhh ok


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Yep, of course, that meant two Stan's cups, i.e. 2 x 45 ml.


----------



## coldryder (Aug 24, 2011)

I used two scoops when mountin my Ikon EXO EXC tires in early September, 2011 and they are still holding strong. However, where I ride there is nothing that is notorious for puncturing tires, except for my clumsy riding.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

I use 1 cup (around 60 ml) for each tyre. I using Schwalbe RoRo Evo. After 3 months I ad another cup for each tyre.


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

mariosimas said:


> I use 1 cup (around 60 ml) for each tyre. I using Schwalbe RoRo Evo. After 3 months I ad another cup for each tyre.


I use Rocket Rons too (29er) and am wondering about trying them tubeless (with Crests) - so if you're topping them up every 3 months (sounds reasonable) does the tyre get heavier and heavier or does the water in the stans (most of the weight) evaporate?

I ask because 60g per tyre is obviously a nice saving - much lighter than an innertube but after a year you've got 240g in there unless the water is exiting the tyre somehow or you clean them out...?

thanks.


----------

